# Express entry



## kerry180 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi, I am hoping someone will be able to help as I have had no joy with the cic.

I completed an express entry profile on 1st of Jan, however I did not receive an email confirmation and the status of application states '. Processing update'. 

I have called the cic but the agents just state they have had no training and cannot help. If I submit a question to the cic via email I just get an automated response saying the will not deal with this problem.

It's very frustrating as I believe I fit all the criteria, I have done ielts, and had my education accredited, I also have enough funds. 

I cannot even click on the application to view it.....please help! 

Thanks in advance
Kerry


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

kerry180 said:


> Hi, I am hoping someone will be able to help as I have had no joy with the cic.
> 
> I completed an express entry profile on 1st of Jan, however I did not receive an email confirmation and the status of application states '. Processing update'.
> 
> ...


Express entry is fairly new ! So you have no other choice but to be patient ! 

You can imagine if CIC staff does not know; what others will know !

Express entry its all about how much points you have ! The higher points you have the better ! So concentrate on that direction!


----------

